#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  關於製作獸社群互動遊戲

## 犀牛

徵人結束
專案確定開始了，謝謝大家

----------


## 火狼

這樣不是跟 second life 很像嗎?
而且second life 上面就有很多 furry relative 的東西了

----------


## 犀牛

專案已經開始了，謝謝大家

----------

